# Thinking about Trophs.



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

I would like to get some trophs. & have them mate, but I have a few questions...

I have been told that 55g is too small for trophs. Is that true? If not, how many could I put in there if it's all theirs (plus a cleaning crew, of course)?
Does the color of the sand effect their coloring at all? (If I put dark sand, will they look more dull/dark colored?)
What can I do to keep aggression down? I have read on here that not having a lot of rocks (or rocks at all) helps?
I like the look of the "purple rainbow" ones the best, but have heard they are difficult to get to mate... Is that true? Anything I could do to increase the chances?
Can you put more than one variety in together, or would they kill each other?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

55g will work for a colony of 10-15 IMO. (done it)
I would not recommend mixing varients, but if you do choose wisely.
And everyone had there own aquascaping preferences.

DO IT!! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> I would like to get some trophs. & have them mate, but I have a few questions...
> 
> I have been told that 55g is too small for trophs. Is that true? If not, how many could I put in there if it's all theirs (plus a cleaning crew, of course)?
> Does the color of the sand effect their coloring at all? (If I put dark sand, will they look more dull/dark colored?)
> ...


Some hobbyists have had success with smaller groups in a 55. Personally, I wouldn't do it. The water volume is small and so any swings in water chemistry will happen more quickly than in a larger tank. Water quality is a must for tropheus. The tank footprint does not allow for much of a territory for more than one or two males and so you would need a group with very few males. If you can keep a 75, that would be what I'd recommend as a minimum tank size.

Rainbow variants are known to be inconsistent breeders. If you can figure out the secret to better breeding with rainbows, please let me know. I've got a stubborn bunch of kasangas. :lol:

The colour of the sand will impact on appearance. Darker trophs will look even darker over a dark substrate. A lighter substrate reflects light and illuminates the lower part of the fish nicely. I wouldn't stay away from a dark substrate, but I wouldn't use a dark background in conjunction with it.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

I was told that if I got a 90g I would be able to have a group of trops. and 3 small petro. (2f/1m). What are your thoughts on that? 
I can't help myself... I love those rainbows, blue or purple, doesn't matter. I figured out why while I was at my LFS today... It's that yellow band around their eyes. It's almost enchanting.
I'm thinking I may just have to try my luck at getting them to breed. Is it that it's difficult to get them to breed at all, or difficult to get them to breed frequently?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't think there is such a thing as small petros. :lol: Maybe when they're fry, yes....

A 90 gallon would give you more room and options. You could get a larger colony, always beneficial as it allows you to worry less about the male/female ratio.

As to breeding rainbows, it's not so much getting them to breed, it's having it happen on a regular basis. Some tropheus, you just can't stop them from breeding and then there's the rainbow variants. Probably the number one reason red rainbows are so highly souht after.

As to the petros, my honest feedback to you would be to leave them alone until you can get a alrge enough group and give them their own tank, especially if you want your tropheus to spawn. I've tried different variants with different tropheus in different numbers and the results are typically the same. They want to be the dominant fish in the tank and they will fight the tropheus for the same territories.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

I figured as much was true about the petros, even though I got a little excited to hear someone tell me otherwise, LOL. 
Maybe I should compromise and get a 75g, haha. I am not worried about water quality. We have a saltwater reef tank and a freshwater tank going already & the water quality in both is excellent. I am only worried about aggression & mating issues.
I just want to do whatever will put odds in my favor as far as mating goes. It's not because I want to sell them and make money back - I just want to enjoy seeing fry in the tank and watching some of them grow up.
Would that sand that's a combo of black and white have enough brightness to not make them look dull, do you think? I saw that in a tank today & it looked really nice.

I am new to trophs., so thank you so much for your advise!


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

NorthShore said:


> Rainbow variants are known to be inconsistent breeders. If you can figure out the secret to better breeding with rainbows, please let me know. I've got a stubborn bunch of kasangas. :lol:


Gerry,
My group of wild Kasangas have just started breeding well. I have had them since late Feb, and I have had 3 batches of fry plus I currently have another 4 mouthfuls. I think it is to do with my gH and kH. The group is only young, most are only about 3 inches and I only have 10 adults left after 2 died along the way.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

If I do a 90g tank with about 10-12 purple rainbow trophs. in it... what amount of water change would you recommend for (what percent total water volume)?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

kilroy111 said:


> NorthShore said:
> 
> 
> > Rainbow variants are known to be inconsistent breeders. If you can figure out the secret to better breeding with rainbows, please let me know. I've got a stubborn bunch of kasangas. :lol:
> ...


I've tried my water hard as concrete. It didn't seem to matter. In fact, I let the hardness drop and I've got a few females holding again.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> If I do a 90g tank with about 10-12 purple rainbow trophs. in it... what amount of water change would you recommend for (what percent total water volume)?


Ideally it would depend on water quality, specifically nitrate count. Whatever it owuld take to keep it beneath 10 ppm would be ideal. That could be 30% or 50% weekly.

I would not advise stocking a 90 gallon with 10 or 12 fish unless you can really be sure you only have a couple of males in the group. A 90 gallon could house up to 24 fish and I'd suggest the more the merrier, especially if you are just starting out with tropheus.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Firecracker said:


> I figured as much was true about the petros, even though I got a little excited to hear someone tell me otherwise, LOL.
> Maybe I should compromise and get a 75g, haha. I am not worried about water quality. We have a saltwater reef tank and a freshwater tank going already & the water quality in both is excellent. I am only worried about aggression & mating issues.
> I just want to do whatever will put odds in my favor as far as mating goes. It's not because I want to sell them and make money back - I just want to enjoy seeing fry in the tank and watching some of them grow up.
> Would that sand that's a combo of black and white have enough brightness to not make them look dull, do you think? I saw that in a tank today & it looked really nice.
> ...


What variant strikes your interest? Black and white sand should be good for most. If you can do go with the 75g it IS better than a 55g like stated above (If you can't a 55g will do until the day is right) For best breeding results IMO is to pick ONE variant and go with it. (I am a big fan of species tanks and are a lot of tropheus keepers I presume.) Not saying you can't put other fish in, but I think you get the best behavior breeding and others behaviors in a "One Colony" environment. 
Do it! Tropheus are the best and most fun!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

So, a 75g may be my best bet? How many should I put into a 75g? (At $30/fish, I would pass out at the cost of 25 of them, LOL.) 
I have decided I definately want to go with the purple rainbow. If they don't have them available when I'm ready to buy, my second choice would be the blue rainbow. I don't believe my LFS gets in the red rainbow. You are correct, I would not want to mix two different ones in the same tank.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Firecracker said:


> So, a 75g may be my best bet? How many should I put into a 75g? (At $30/fish, I would pass out at the cost of 25 of them, LOL.)
> I have decided I definately want to go with the purple rainbow. If they don't have them available when I'm ready to buy, my second choice would be the blue rainbow. I don't believe my LFS gets in the red rainbow. You are correct, I would not want to mix two different ones in the same tank.


Not to stick me head out too far, but if price is a concern you might want to look online... You can get wild fish for that price. opcorn: If you are looking for juvies... A lot less than $30 each even after shipping cost. :idea:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

I worry about what they would look like when I am not able to see them first. I have heard that some peopl have gotten ones without that great of coloring. Is there a specific place you would recommend that you've dealt with a lot?
My LFS has them as sub-adults (still with stripes) for $32ea., or $30 if you buy enough. I haven't been able to find them at any of the other LFS's.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, but chances are in the LFS you are just looking at juvies and who's to say what they will look like in a year or so. :wink: 
I have only ordered fish a few times, but I just went in on a tropheus order with a good buddy of mine and we ordered from Bluechip Aquatics and came out pretty good I would have to say. :fish:

Not saying you shouldn't support your LFS, but the markup on tropheus is out of control. :zz:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

You are correct, most are not adults yet. I hadn't thought about that fact, lol. 
I appreciate the advise. I'll check out those two sites you mentioned and see if they have those ones. 
Would you advise getting wild caught or tank raised? Don't I run the risk of getting one that have mated with their own family members if I get tank raised?
Thanks again for all of your help with this. I want to do it right or not at all.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

Do the Ilangi have the yellow band around their eyes like the rainbows do?
Oh, I checked those sites & saw that the tank raised ones are about 1/3 of the price the wild caught ones are.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Not sure if your the same guy in Houston or not, but there are plenty of people who keep Tropheus in the Houston Area and have a club. I can tell you where you can get good F-1 locally in a lot of different variants.

If you have a 4ft wall space, get a 75 gallon and about 20 fish. That would be a perfect start.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, that would be helpful, thank you. I am not far from Houston.
(The LFS I have been going to is Ultimate Fish in Spring.)


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Finding a local breeder is by far the best way to go... I dare say no more, because someone might *EDIT* my post! WTF?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

Hehe! How do I go about finding a local breeder of either Lufubu or Ilangi?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

The 'Discussion Board' is for aquaria related discussion of a non-commercial nature only. We have created a 'Trading Post' section that allows members to post items for sale or for want. Please take advantage of this resource, as it can be quite effective. Thanks for your consideration in this matter; we appreciate you as a member.

Here is a link to the Trading Post.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/


----------

